# Fox - 10y/o half paint/half foundation quater



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

this is her sire. Gay Skippa Calcutta Quarter Horse


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

For a better critique, you'll need pictures of her standing square with her head up. Seems like a pretty, well-built mare to me, but without better pictures, no one will really be able to give you any real input.

Also, she is just a Paint, no need to add the QH. It's already implied in the "Paint." =]


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

just looked and if you follow gay skippa calcutta to ole calcutta you'll find equestrian. and he goes to man o'war. thats pretty neat.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> For a better critique, you'll need pictures of her standing square with her head up. Seems like a pretty, well-built mare to me, but without better pictures, no one will really be able to give you any real input.
> 
> Also, she is just a Paint, no need to add the QH. It's already implied in the "Paint." =]


i know. she just doesnt look very "paint" so i just always refer to her as quarter. lol. that why i put it like that. i will get some better pics today.  new to this.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never really understood the difference between Paint and Quarter horse. Arent' they practically the same breed?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Paints are bred from Paints, QH, and TB's. There is obviously something somewhere that started making them colored, but I wouldn't know the answer to that. 

Ricci's pedigree - Impressive Raquel Paint

Her line from her sire is primarily QH and some TB. Her line from her dam is primarily Paint and QH. 

But if you look at Ricci, you don't really see QH. Gracie is a QH, no doubt about it. But Ricci is long and lean and has the body of an Appendix. So I don't really consider them the same, although you could probably generalize a lot and say that essentially a Paint is a QH with color.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

From what I know.. Paints are just quarter horses with color


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> From what I know.. Paints are just quarter horses with color


 
i agree. that why i always just call her quarter. but she is registered paint. so idk. i just dont really call them paints unless they are actually mostly spotted. fox just has a tiny spot on her side. counts for breeding and registration, but thats about it.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

So she would be considered paint lol.. not quarter horse.. IMO


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

lol. i guess. she can be registered as quarter to, just never paid the money to do it. doesnt really matter since she will never be sold.  honestly i dont care what we call her. shes commonly referred to as a big dog at the barn.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well she is gorgeous


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

While Paints have a large percentage of QH and TB blood, there are other things mixed in there too. They are no longer just "QHs with colour" as previously implied, they are their own separate breed.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

alyssaanne said:


> lol. i guess. she can be registered as quarter to, just never paid the money to do it. doesnt really matter since she will never be sold.  honestly i dont care what we call her. shes commonly referred to as a big dog at the barn.


Nice horse:wink:,but yes horse is classified as APHA/paint not a QH. Yes she has alot of AQHA lines but ultimately unless BOTH sire & dam are also registered with AQHA this horse would be ineligible for AQHA registry.:-(


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Nice horse:wink:,but yes horse is classified as APHA/paint not a QH. Yes she has alot of AQHA lines but ultimately unless BOTH sire & dam are also registered with AQHA this horse would be ineligible for AQHA registry.:-(


really? i must of misunderstood what my aunt was talking about then. lol oh well. i just got back from the barn and i took some better pics. i will try to upload them


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looooong back. Good bone. A bit steep in the croup. Looks like nice roomy hocks.. might have good angles to the hind legs. 

Need better photos to tell more.

Neat that horse pedigrees go back to some great ones.. but it the most telling generations are the parents and grandparents.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

ok here you go.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I think that big beauty could go Western and English if you like! Love him!!


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

Boo Walker said:


> I think that big beauty could go Western and English if you like! Love him!!


thank you. i am making the english switch right now and this weekend i'm going to buy all the goodies.


----------



## savy (Sep 10, 2012)

No confo. critique from me (I read these threads to learn) but I just had to post and say she's beautiful!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Western. If she isregistered Paint she is paint. Some Paints can be double registered as AQHA. Paints can also be TB . Pinto is a color breed and can be any breed of horse. Paints must have a registered Paint parent and another parent in a recognized and listed/dna' horse. 
Look up the guidelines in each breed. APHA or AQHA. there was a discussion on this subject,a while back. Let the comments begin..lol


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I would say go with Western  Pretty girl, from what I could see, good conformation.


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

not sure to go english or western, I would want to see her move. She is really pretty though  Her back right in front of her loins could use some strength work. That is really the only big weak spot I see which could be problems in jumping if you go english. Maybe throw some long and low work in there with good forward motion. Her right knee looked a little turned but that could be just the photo. Enjoy her  she is beautiful


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

gozlingd said:


> not sure to go english or western, I would want to see her move. She is really pretty though  Her back right in front of her loins could use some strength work. That is really the only big weak spot I see which could be problems in jumping if you go english. Maybe throw some long and low work in there with good forward motion. Her right knee looked a little turned but that could be just the photo. Enjoy her  she is beautiful


 
thx. i am taking her english right now. buying all the tack tomorrow and i'm looking forward to seeing how she moves. she loves learning new things, so i think she will enjoy it.  when i get her going i will post a video of her on the lunge line maybe.


----------

